# My Stash and Humidor have grown up (pics)



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Well.. since joining puff around March I upgraded to 150ct (the 50ct was busting at the seams) and picked up a few more sticks

New Humidor Sitting nicely on the desk (cuban Crafter). Had to fight for the space.. but nice addition to the living room.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/img2011091600051.jpg/

Top Shelf I have some Various CCs


Down below I got some more sticks (Vintage 92s seconds, Nub Hanbano, Casa Fernandez Arsenio Maduro)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice setup, enjoy man


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice! The humidor should give you plenty of room and it looks great! Nice pickup! I'm jealous of those nubs.


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome upgrade. Just wait, you may end up like my friend and get a 3000ct cabinet! 

Funny how the cigar count for humidors seem to always be overrated! My 50ct could never fit 50 and my 125ct could never fit 125.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I somehow keep managing to find ways to shoehorn a few more stogies into my somewhat 100 count humi. The stogie density is approaching that of a neutron star. The tetris app on my old phone gave me some valuable life skills in terms of maximizing humidor space. It won't be long before I follow suit and upgrade to a larger one.


----------

